# Ceramic coatings.



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Weck68w said:


> Looking to get some opinions on ceramic coating a boat. Is it worth it? Does it hold up? My boat is quite a bit older and has some oxidation on the slicks that keeps coming back no matter how much I wet sand and wax. I don’t know how many more times it will take wet sanding before burning through the Gelcoat. Will wet sanding/buffing it out and coating with a ceramic prevent the return of oxidation. I realize eventually it will wear off, but would it be reasonable to expect a two or three year life on the product?
> 
> Secondly, If you have had it done and did like the results could you recommend a reputable company? Located in the northern Tampa Bay Area.


Weck, Give Peter a call at Champagne Detailing (727) 777-8049. Honest & dependable.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't have any experience with ceramics, but I'm sure curious about what you find out.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

@Jumbo Jet 

Pretty sure he was the same Jumbo as on the Tundra forum and always had a good take on coatings/detailing.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Haha, yeah, it’s me. I have a new BeaverTail Mosquito, and applied ceramic roughly 5 months ago. It’s holding up extremely well with 90% saltwater use. I did nearly every square inch of the boat with two coats, applied 48 hours apart, and boat inside the garage the entire time. Skipped the non skid of course, but everything else is pretty much coated, hull, motor, center console, livewell, inside hatches, Suzuki C10 gauge....etc. 

I detail my cars and boat with a pressure washer (Kranzle) and MTM foam canon. The ceramic leaves such a smooth, slick layer that my foam just sheets right off, lol. Even after 5 months of salt water use, water still runs right off coated areas.

I used GTechniq Crystal Serum Light. The 50ml bottle is on amazon for $100, that’s enough to do two layers on the Mosquito and still have plenty left over. Like any coating, wax or sealant...prep work is key. Since boat was new, I just did a very light polish with Meguires High Gloss marine polish with a Rupes Bigfoot LR15 polisher and white foam pad. Application of the ceramic is ridiculously simple. It’s as easy as wipe on, wipe off right away. I applied with a soft foam block and microfiber suede cloth. A few drops on the applicator per 2x2 foot section is all that’s needed. Took no time at all to apply. Please don’t pay someone to apply it, it’s just too easy to do yourself. Prep work is easy as well, just time consuming if you don’t have the right equipment.


Hope that helps.

Mark


----------



## OSoloskiffy (Aug 14, 2018)

Weck68w said:


> Looking to get some opinions on ceramic coating a boat. Is it worth it? Does it hold up? My boat is quite a bit older and has some oxidation on the slicks that keeps coming back no matter how much I wet sand and wax. I don’t know how many more times it will take wet sanding before burning through the Gelcoat. Will wet sanding/buffing it out and coating with a ceramic prevent the return of oxidation. I realize eventually it will wear off, but would it be reasonable to expect a two or three year life on the product?
> 
> Secondly, If you have had it done and did like the results could you recommend a reputable company? Located in the northern Tampa Bay Area.


I’m not sure about a few things you said but I’ll give you imput from doing multiple boats and cars..
if your boat is out of the water which I’ll assume it is, time, labor, supplies will be the big three. Knowledge can be found on YouTube or I’d be happy to answer any questions you have

clean, compound, clean, coat. On a 18 ft skiff. Assume 16 hours
4 hours to clean
10 to compound 
30 min to clean after compounding 
1 hr 30 min to ceramic coat the boat
i wouldn’t wet sand unless you don’t clean your boat after you go out on the water. If you do wet sand it doesn’t take off much more than compounding, if done properly.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone try ceramic on a rolled topcoat? My pontoon deck is starting to age a little and looking for something to seal it.


----------

